# LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich schon mehrfach den Anlauf unternommen hab probeweise Glüh- oder Sparlampen gegen LED Lampen zu tauschen bin ich heut wieder im Datentschungel hängen geblieben.

Mal wird von "lux" (Raumausleuchtung) geredet, mal von "cd" (Kerzen), mal von "lumen" und mal von "Watt" ...

Ok, fürs erste hab ich die Seite gefunden:

http://www.lumenrechner.de/

die einem dabei helfen will.

Aber wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der neuen LED Technik bei Lampen? Lohnt sichs wirklich? Wie hell sollten vergleichbare Lampen sein?


----------



## Haegar (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Joachim,

ich habe vor einigen Wochen, bei dem Versuch Sparleuchten gegen LED's zu tauschen, die Auskunft bekommen, dass sich die Hersteller von LED's weigern, Angaben zu Lichtstrom oder Beleuchtungsstärke zu machen, da die LED's in dieser Beziehung den herkömmlichen Lampen hinterherhinken.
Einzig die Wattangabe lässt aber keinen Rückschluss auf Helligkeit oder ahnlichem zu, sondern nur auf den zu erwartenden Stromverbrauch.
In Hinsicht auf Ausleuchtung, Lichtfarbe u.ä. sollt man immer einen Test in der jeweiligen Umgebung machen und ggf. die Leuchtmittel wieder zurückbringen, wenn die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden.
Für mich gabs nur zwei Dinge bei dieser ganzen Lampenablösungs-Disskusion: 1. Einige Glühlampen auf Reserve kaufen und 2. die Ära Energiesparlampen überspringen und warten bis die LED-Technik so gut ist, dass sie heutige Glühlampen wirklich ersetzt.


----------



## Limnos (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi

Mein erster Anlauf auf LED Lampen mit dem GU10 Sockel war schlecht. Es war (wahrscheinlich) chinesische Billigware, und von den ersten 10 mit je 3 Watt "lebt" nur noch eine. Eine Lampe. die ich beim Discounter L**l zum doppelten Preis gekauft habe, hatte trotz weniger einzelner Dioden eine doppelt so große Lichtausbeute und  - so hoffe ich - auch eine längere Lebensdauer. Led-Lampen, die das Licht bündeln, wirken sehr hell und sind als Spots gut zu gebrauchen. SMD Led´s sind leistungsfähiger als andere. Welche mit der Bezeichnung 5050 (wahrscheinlich bedeutet das 5mmx5mm) sind heller als solche, die kleinere, rechteckige gelbe Felder haben. Wirkliche Hochleistungs Led´s sparen bestenfalls 35-65% Strom und nicht, wie von den kleinen behauptet, 90%. Sie verlangen aber einen leistungsfähigen Kühlkörper aus Alu, der die Lampe groß und klobig macht. Auch sind sie noch sehr teuer. Im Gegensatz zu LS Röhren und Glühbirnen wird das Licht nur einseitig abgestrahlt, was bei Spotbeleuchtung vorteilhaft ist, bei Raumbeleuchtung aber merkwürdige Konstruktionen verlangt, dass die Led´s auf einer Säule angebracht sind. Jetzt schon gute Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sind: im Auto an verschiedensten Stellen, zur Illuminierung von Vitrinen und Kleiderschränken, als Lichtschläuche für Parties, in der Aquaristik. Also überall da wo es nicht auf Ausleuchtung sondern auf sichtbar machen oder Gags ankommt.
Den Ruf nach Wiedererlaubnis von Glühbirnen mit der Begründung, dass in den Sparbirnen Quecksilber sei, halte ich für heuchlerisch, denn eine Sparbirne ist im Wesentlichen nur eine miniaturisierte Leuchtstoffröhre, und deren Quecksilber hat 60 und mehr Jahre niemanden gestört.
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo,

ich habe in unserem Wohnzimmer den Versuch unternommen anstelle von GU Birnchen LED´s einzusetzen. Mit dem Abstrahlwinkel der LED war ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, dass die Lichttemperatur einfach zu kühl wirkst. Also haben wir das ganze wieder zurückgebaut.
Was Energiesparlampen anbelangt, so wünsche ich mir die Glühbirne wieder zurück. Bis es richtig hell ist, vergehen einige Minuten, und wenn ich überlege, dass wir früher in unserer Küche 2x75W hatten, diese aber mit Unterbrechungen ca 30 Min morgens geleuchtet haben und dafür jetzt auf rund 100 Watt kommen, die aber nun ca 1 Stunde durchleuchten, dann weiss ich nicht, wo der Energieeinspareffekt bleibt. Die Dinger ausschalten kann man vergessen, da es immer eine Ewigkeit dauert, bis es wieder hell ist. 

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## koifischfan (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

In meinen Augen ist der Lichtstrom die einzig brauchbare Größe zum Vergleich von Leuchtmitteln. Dabei wird nur die abgestrahlte Leistung berücksichtigt.

Hier mal einige Angaben:
Glühlampe 60 Watt - 600lm, ebenso Halogenglühlampe 42 Watt
Glühlampe 75 Watt - 840lm
Glühlampe 100Watt - 1500lm
Leuchtstoffröhre LS 40 - 2300lm
Quecksilberdampflampe 100 Watt - 4500lm (Straßenbeleuchtung)

Hier im Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6 schafft es eine LED-Leuchte auf den gleichen Wert, allerdings für 190 Einheiten (Euro).

Hier http://www.supashop.ch/shop/led-str...nt=Led Strahler / Scheinwerfer 10 Watt 12Volt wird ein LED-Strahler 10Watt/12Volt angeboten. Mit einem herkömmlichen 150 Watt-Strahler vergleichbar.  Er schafft traumhafte 800lm, das war die 75 Watt Lampe. 
So könnten viele weitere unsinnige Leuchtdingens aufgeführt werden.

Und ja, es gibt ausgereifte LED-Technik. Das Licht ist von einer Glühlampe nicht unbedingt zu unterscheiden. Aber bei Weiten nicht bezahlbar. Gebt allen Beteiligten mindestens noch fünf Jahre Zeit.


----------



## Christine (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi,

jaaaa  - da ist wohl noch jede Menge Müll auf dem Markt. Als Spots für Lese- oder Arbeitslämpchen sind sie wohl zu gebrauchen. 

Für die normale Wohnstubenbeleuchtung würde ich noch auf andere Leuchtmittel ausweichen. Wichtig ist die Kelvinzahl - denn was einige meiner Vorredner schon zu recht bemängelten: Das Licht der LEDs kann ganz schön kalt und ungemütlich sein. 

Für meine Leselampe hab ich fünf oder sechs Teile ausprobiert, bis mir endlich eine gefiel (für zarte EUR 12,-) das kann teuer werden. Aber für die Notbeleuchtung im Flur reicht so ein 1-LED-Funzelchen made in China prima aus.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Kelvinzahl  ist besser unter dem Begriff Farbtemperatur bekannt.
So hat eine Glühlampe um die 3000 Kelvin.


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hab da vor kurzem einen bericht im Fernsehen gesehen. Die meinten, das Problem liegt im Moment an der Wärme der LED´s bei grösseren Lichtleistungen, deswegen gibt es auf dem Markt nur kleinere Lampen, die erschwinglich sind. In einigen Jahren sieht das anders aus

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## lollo (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Joachim,



Joachim schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon mehrfach den Anlauf unternommen hab probeweise Glüh- oder Sparlampen gegen LED Lampen zu tauschen bin ich heut wieder im Datentschungel hängen geblieben


 hier findest du Beiträge und Beschreibung der LED - Beleuchtung und deren Anwendung aus der Fachwelt. Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt wurde, stehen wir hier erst am Anfang der LED - Beleuchtung als Ersatz für die ca. 150 Jahre alte Glühlampe. (Birnen kann man essen)
Persönlich habe ich außer bei den Taschenlampen, und einer Kopflampe keine LED eingesetzt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Von der Farbtemperatur mal abgesehen - die ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache - gab es von Osram mal eine Vergleichsaufstellung. Glühlampen, Energiesparlampen und LED aus der die jeweiligen "Lumen" ebenfalls zu entnehmen waren ... als Vergleichsgrundlage diensten "normale "Glühlampen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, endeten die LED-Lampen bei einem Maximalwert, der etwas oberhalb einer 40W-Glühlampe lag.

Leider finde ich die jetzt nicht so schnell wieder, aber ich werde mal schauen ... wenn ich sie gefunden habe, stelle ich den link hier ein.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Mir hat jemand aus der Branche geraten vorerst bei den Halogenlampen zu bleiben es gäbe in wenigen Jahren ausgereifte neue Lampen (wo dann auch so Sachen wie z.B. dimmen geregelt ist) im Moment sind alle neuen Alternativen noch Behelf und nicht ausgereift. 

Die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung haben wir allerdings auch komplett schon auf LED umgestellt. Da kommts nur auf funzelige Effekte an und die gibts ja auch in warmen weiß. Bei Lampen, die ich gern als Durchgangsbeleuchtung ständig anhab kommen Energiesparlampen zum Einsatz (aber nicht erst seit dem Verbot der Glühlampe).

Die Vorschrift Edisons gute alte Glühlampe zu verbieten halte ich allerdings für daneben bzw. halbherzig, wenn man im Gegenzug erlaubt Teiche zu beheizen, nach Mallorca für nen Weekend zu jetten, Raucherterrassen, Straßencafes etc. im Freien zu beheizen. Entweder muss man hier konsequent Energiesparvorschriften machen, oder (was ich bevorzugen würde) den Bürger entscheiden zu lassen was er einsetzt und wie er spart. 
Man könnt ja Vielverbraucher stärker zur Kasse bitten oder geringen Verbrauch belohnen, jedenfalls besser als Vorschriften machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

hab's gefunden - den "Lumenvergleich" ... wenn auch nicht den, den ich in Erinnerung hatte ... aber es gibt einen auf den Seiten im Link von "Lollo":

*klickst Du hier*


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Moin,

na da wirds doch schon was lichter im Lampendschungel.   Danke auch an C&L für den Link.

In der Landwirtschaft beginnen sich LED Arbeitsscheinwerfer durchzusetzen. Man ersetzt einen 55Watt Halogen-AS zB. durch nen 18Watt LED AS von Hella (die haben da auch ein PDF wo Vergleiche gezeigt werden, allerdings direkt Fotoaufnahmen von der Ausleuchtung).
Im Landwirtschaftlichen Bereich, an Arbeitsmaschinen, gehts allerdings weniger ums Stromsparen, als um schlicht mehr Licht. Und wenn man 1x55Watt Halogen durch 2x18Watt LED ersetzt bekommt man auch mehr Licht...

Im Heimbreich scheint es nach wie vor  nur für Taschenlampen und den Nahausleuchtungsbreich wie zB. Tischlampen interessant zu sein - also weiter warten.


----------



## mitch (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

hallo,

neulich beim bad umbauen hab ich die niesche vom alten einbauschrank mit led bestückt es wäre schade gewesen die niesche einfach zuzumachen, so hat man (frau) wieder platz für dekozeugs  

das licht ist sehr gut als dauernachtlicht im bad, ist leider kein warmweiß (Farbtemperatur 5000-7500 K ) , 

ich denke für solche sachen sind die led ned schlecht


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Na dann will ich auch mal 

Man muss sich leider sehr gut informieren, was die Leuchtmittel angeht.

Den Billigkram mit x Einzel-LEDs in einem Refelektor kann man weitestgehend vergessen.

Gescheiten Ersatz für Halogen Strahler gibt es nunmal meist nicht für unter 20 euro, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Ich habe im Zuge meiner Renovierungen nun schon ein paar kleinere Sachen gemacht.

G4/20W Birnchen in der Küche gegen G4 LED Spots (Warmweiss) von Solarox

*Vorher / Nachher*
   

Die gleichen Spots habe ich auch bei meinem Schlafzimmerschrank mit 7 Lampen im Einsatz, dort waren aber Ursprünglich nur G4/10W drin.
*Vorher / Nachher*
   

Leider habe ich kein Bild mehr von der alten Flurbeleuchtung.
Die Beleuchtung wird auf jedenfall nun mit 4 Spots (3fach Cree XR-E, Warmweiss) ebenfalls von Solarox, bewerkstelligt. (und inzwischen ist auch Tapeziert  )
*Ohne Licht / Foto Mit Blitzlicht / Foto mit LED Strahlern*
     

Mein bzw. unser Fazit bei LED Beleuchtung ist... 
Bei der Farbtemperatur muss man noch Kompromisse eingehen und mit einem etwas 'kälterem' Licht leben... aber für mein bzw. unser Empfinden kommen wir, in Sachen Helligkeit und Farbtemperatur, damit zurecht, weil uns klar war und ist, das es einfach ein 'anderes Licht' ist.

Abschliessend ist noch zu sagen: Die Hersteller sind Geheimniskrämer...
würden sie ihre Produkte besser ins Licht rücken und den Kunden nicht im Dunklen stehen lassen (toller Phrasenschweinsatz im übrigen  )
würden die Leute auch mal das Wagnis bei etwas teureren Produkten eingehen.

Die ganzen Bilder der Verkaufswebseiten oder die Baumarkt Probeaufbauten sind halt nur bedingt tauglich, da einfach keine Real-Bedingungen gezeigt werden.

Da helfen leider nur experimentierfreudige Leute, die ihre Erfahrungen dann auch mal im Bild festhalten und in einschlägigen Foren zeigen.

( Und btw., ich arbeite nicht bei dem Hersteller der Spots und bekomme auch nichts dafür.. dass war mein 'kalter Sprung' ins Wasser des Experimentierens  )

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Limnos (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi

Wer sich im Dschungel von Lumen, Lux, Candela etc. zurechtfinden möchte und noch mathematische Restkenntnisse besitzt, kann vielleicht hiemit etwas anfangen. _http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumen_%28Einheit%29_

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## VolkerN (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Ich habe mich entschlossen auch einmal die LED-Energiesparlampen (Bauform GU4) zu testen. Wir haben sehr viele Halogen-Deckenspots im Haus (ca. 50 Stueck). 

Testweise habe ich im Eingangsflur 5 Halogenlampen (je 20 Watt) gegen Philips-LEDspots (je 3 Watt) getauscht. Die Lichtfarbe "warm weiss" unterscheidet sich kaum von denen der Halogenleuchten. Da es sich um LEDs handelt gibts beim Einschalten keine Verzoegerung ...ausserdem enthalten die Lampen kein Quecksilber. 

Die Lebensdauer wird mit 30.000 Stunden (gegenueber 2.000 bei den Halogenleuchten) angegeben. Allein dadurch duerfte sich der hoehere Kaufpreis gegenrechnen lassen.

Die einzigen beiden Nachteile die ich erkennen kann ist, dass der Abstrahlwinkel etwas geringer ist als bei den normalen Halogenleuchten und die Leuchtstaerke entspricht nich ganz den 20W-Lampen.

Aber allein im Eingangsflur steht dem Energieverbrauch von jetzt 15 Watt ein seitheriger Verbrauch von 100 Watt gegenueber. 

Fazit: 
Ich wuerde in jedem Fall wieder erst testen um dann zu entscheiden ob die Beleuchtung am jeweiligen Einsatzort okay ist. Wir werden auch die restlichen Halogenlampen nach und nach ersetzen.


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Und was haben die LEDs gekostet? Wie lang ist das Licht im Flur an/Tag? 

Ansonsten schon mal danke für den Test und das Foto - nur so kann man sich mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## VolkerN (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und was haben die LEDs gekostet? Wie lang ist das Licht im Flur an/Tag?
> 
> Ansonsten schon mal danke für den Test und das Foto - nur so kann man sich mal ein Bild machen.



Hallo Joachim,

die LEDs kosten 22,-- EUR das Stueck. Die Halogenleuchten ca. 1,40 EUR das Stueck. Wenn ich die 15-fache Lebensdauer der LEDs rechne ...dann kosten mich die Halogenleuchten in der Zeit 21,00 EUR (ohne die Preiserhoehungen der kommenden Jahre zu beruecksichtigen) 

Die Ersparnis ergibt sich somit durch geringere Energiekosten. Ausserdem fallen natuerlich im Laufe der Jahre erheblich weniger Leuchten zur Entsorgung an. Wie lange das Licht bei uns im Flur brennt kann ich dir nicht sagen *grins* ...am Wochenende ists mehr ...unter der Woche weniger und im Sommer ...aeh lass mich nachdenken 

...kurzum ...ich tausche natuerlich dort zuerst die Leuchten aus wo das Licht am Laengsten eingeschaltet ist  ...dort wo die Lampen am Wenigsten genutzt werden verbrauche ich die vorhandenen (ersetzten) Lampen.


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Moin Volker,

ok, dann hat man mal ne Richtung. 

Das mit der Lebensdauer ist so ne Sache - kaum einer wirds nachprüfen können und wenn ich mal von den Energiesparlampen ausgehe, da haben hier und da einige ihren Dienst viel zu früh aufgegeben. Der Tatsächliche Kosten/Nutzenfaktor ist also nur schwer zu ermitteln.

Neben den Lampen, gibts allerdings noch ganz andere Stromfresser, die übers Jahr viel stärker am Geldbeutel zerren...


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



Joachim schrieb:


> Neben den Lampen, gibts allerdings noch ganz andere Stromfresser, die übers Jahr viel stärker am Geldbeutel zerren...



Genau, deshalb hab ich jetzt einen LED-Monitor. Man muss einfach Prioritäten setzen 

Volker und Andreas vielen Dank für die Fotos, da kann man sich doch mal etwas drunter vorstellen.


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi, hab auch mal meine Halogenlampen in der Decke durchgezählt, sind 24 Stück a 20 Watt. Ausgetauscht habe ich davon in den letzten 14 Jahren erst 4 Sück ! ( Solange steht das Haus ) Ganz,ganz ehrlich. Man kann es sogar von unten sehen, da die "Alten" alle schon ein bißchen blind sind. Wenn ich die jetzt alle austausche gegen LED`s = 264,00 € , ab wann kommt dann die Stromersparnis ???


----------



## VolkerN (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Anne,

ich denke es ist sicherlich davon abhaengig wie intensiv die Halogenleuchten genutzt werden und wie lang sie tatsaechlich halten. Wir haben unser (gebrauchtes) Haus vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gekauft und seither musste ich ca. 30 Prozent der Halogenleuchten austauschen. Das ist sicherlich fuer 1,5 Jahre ueberdurchschnittlich. 

Leider kann man fuer die Zunkunft nicht exakt ausrechnen wie lang die Leuchten halten und wieviel Stunden sie tatsaechlich eingeschaltet sind. Die Lebensdauer ist ja unter anderem von der Qualitaet der Lampen, den Spannungsschwankungen im Netz, Anzahl der Schaltvorgaenge  und weiteren Faktoren abhaengig.

Wenn bei dir die Halogenleuchten 14 Jahre (und laenger) halten ...dann wuerde ich sie auch nicht gegen die LEDs ersetzen. Bei der Preisdifferenz koennen die Halogenleuchten seeehhr viele Stunden eingeschaltet bleiben 

Fuer eine exakte Kalkulation waer ein "intelligentes Stromnetz" natuerlich ideal bei dem man den Stromverbrauch von jedem einzelnen Verbraucher analysieren kann.  ...das kommt bestimmt auch noch. 

Ich will auch wirklich niemand davon ueberzeugen jetzt auf die LED-Leuchten umzusteigen. Vermutlich tut sich da auch in der Entwicklung in den kommenden Jahren noch Einiges. 


Fuer meine Wenigkeit werde ich die Halogenleuchten sukzessive gegen LEDs ersetzen da ich (wenn ich sie ersetze) immer gleich alle Leuchten austausche die von einem Trafo angesteuert werden. Unser Elektriker hat mir gesagt das man an einem Trafo immer die gleichen Lampen verwenden sollte.


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Volker, ich finde die LED Lampen eigentlich ganz toll, sie passen aber auch nicht in meine Deckenlöcher, da habe ich einen Durchmesser von 8 cm. Ich war heute im Baumarkt und hab mal alles angesehen, die sind alle kleiner, und die, die mir gefallen haben ( dreieckige Form, passt auch nicht  ) , kosten im Dreierpack 64,-€ . Also laß ich das erst mal !!


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



Joachim schrieb:


> Neben den Lampen, gibts allerdings noch ganz andere Stromfresser, die übers Jahr viel stärker am Geldbeutel zerren...



Holla die Waldfee ... da kann ich hundert % zustimmen. 
Vor allem alte Kühlschränke tun sich richtig was rein, sogar dann, wenn es nur der Zweitkühlschrank im Keller ist.  Hab bei unserem mal gemessen und weiss das das die nächste Anschaffung ist, weil sich der Preis ueber die Ersparnis in nur 3 Jahren finanziert. 

Wo man auch aufpassen muss sind Deckenfluter, die haben oft 300 oder 500 Watt. 
Kann man über ne Energiesparlampe auf 24 Watt bringen. Nicht mehr ganz so hell, aber der war ja eh früher fast immer gedimmt und stand wegen dem hohen Verbrauch schon Jahre im Keller. Nun dank Energiesparlampen wieder im Einsatz. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



> Vor allem alte Kühlschränke tun sich richtig was rein, sogar dann, wenn es nur der Zweitkühlschrank im Keller ist. Hab bei unserem mal gemessen und weiss das das die nächste Anschaffung ist, weil sich der Preis ueber die Ersparnis in nur 3 Jahren finanziert.


Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was ein alter Kühlschrank verbraucht.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Wir haben einen üppig dimensionierten ca. 15 Jahre alten Gaggenau Side by Side... aus alten Zeiten, mit einem Verbrauch (lt. Messgerät) von ca, 1800 kwh pro Jahr. Der Vorteil von dem Gerät: immer schön warme Fliesen vorm Kühlschrank. Aber laut isser und heutige Geräte verbrauchen 400-700 kwh. Für nen zwei Personen Haushalt (wo der Kühlschrank nicht so oft aufgenmacht wird) ... naja... nicht ganz so oft *grins* recht üppig. Bei kleineren Geräten ist die Ersparnis weniger, aber die kosten ja auch weniger.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo,
bei all' der Diskussion - Lichtfarbe, Helligkeit und Kosten - vermisse ich noch ein wichtiges Detail: das Lichtspektrum! Da die "weißen" LED's nur drei! Lichtwellenlängen "senden", ist das Licht nur "pseudoweiß". Für einen Scheinwerfer zur Nachtfahrt, eine Beleuchtung zur Orientierung etc. würde ich das gern akzeptieren - aber wie ist es mit dauerhafter Raumbeleuchtung, Spiegelbeleuchtung etc.? Da sind nicht nur Energiesparlampen ein "no go" (die auch nur ein Teilspektrum haben, und unerklärlicherweise mit Vielfachen und Bruchteilen von 50 Hz flackern), sondern wohl leider auch LED's. Ärgerlicherweise wären das aber die Lampen, wo ich am meisten Strom sparen würde....


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



Joachim schrieb:


> Das mit der Lebensdauer ist so ne Sache - kaum einer wirds nachprüfen können und wenn ich mal von den Energiesparlampen ausgehe, da haben hier und da einige ihren Dienst viel zu früh aufgegeben. Der Tatsächliche Kosten/Nutzenfaktor ist also nur schwer zu ermitteln.


Da hast Du sicher recht... und bei meinen einkäufen frage ich mich immer wieder, wer denn die Bon, ggf, den Karton für Kontaktadresse usw. aufhebt.

Bei meinen LED-Einkäufen (die G4 Spots und auch 2 Lichterketten) des Herstellers, hatte ich leider 2-3mal Defekte.
Aber ich habe nach 1 bzw. fast 2 Jahren kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen, nachdem ich reklamiert hatte.
Ich habe allerdings noch nie probiert eine Energiesparlampe, nach defekt, ggf. im Baumarkt/Laden zu reklamieren... das kam bei mir echt noch nicht vor.



jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, hab auch mal meine Halogenlampen in der Decke durchgezählt, sind 24 Stück a 20 Watt. Ausgetauscht habe ich davon in den letzten 14 Jahren erst 4 Sück ! ( Solange steht das Haus ) Ganz,ganz ehrlich. Man kann es sogar von unten sehen, da die "Alten" alle schon ein bißchen blind sind. Wenn ich die jetzt alle austausche gegen LED`s = 264,00 € , ab wann kommt dann die Stromersparnis ???


Was die Austauschzeiträume betrifft:
Da ist es wichtig zu betrachten, was 'damals' verbaut wurde (Hersteller&Typ) und durch was es ersetzt wurde und ob nicht einer der Ersatzleuchtkörper auch schon wieder ersetzt wurde.

Wenn man die ungefähren Betriebsdauern abschätzen kann, dann kann man auch den Zeitraum der "Amortisierung" errechnen.

Ich mache mal eine "Milchmädchenrechnung" (Achtung:die Rechnung ist imho echt übertrieben, aber vielleicht erkennt man es besser).....und die hat es in sich, denn das würde bedeuten, das du ettliche Räume unsinnigerweise beleuchtest 
Hier ist eine detailiertere Betrachtung notwendig mit genauerer Abschätzung was wann wie läuft.

24x20W = 480W
Das sind bei 5h Betrieb am Tag 2,4kWh (jetzt im Winter)
Für den Sommer rechne jetzt einfach mal die hälfte... also 1,2kWh.
Wenn man das Jahr einfach mal in 50:50 teil, dann sind das 
182 x 1,2kWh + 182 x 2,4kWh = 218,4 + 436,8 = 655kWh (die dürftest du natürlich eher nicht haben  )
Als Gegenrechnung der Stromverbrauch mit 3x 1W LED Strahlern, also 3W.
24x3Wx5h = 360Wh * 182 = 65,52kWh
und für den Sommer
24x3Wx2,5h= 180Wh * 182 = 32,76 kWh

Das sind grandiose (grob gerechnet) 100kWh gegen 650kWh

Bei angenommenen 20cent/kWh wären das  20 Euro gegen 130 Euro Stromkosten.
Das klingt ja erstmal nicht schlecht... 100 Euro sparen...AAAABER...
man darf nicht vergessen, das man in sehr vielen Fällen die Vorschaltgeräte tauschen muss, da diese meist im 40-120W Bereich liegen und durch die LED Leistung nur noch (je nach Strang) 10-20W anliegen. Es entstehen also zusätzliche kosten, die sich erwirtschaften müssen.

Bei der kompletten Betrachtung aller 24 Strahler kann sich das schnell rechnen, aber ich tippe darauf, das immer nur ein paar für ein paar Stunden leuchten... und dann muss man es ins kleine rechnen... und dann stellen sich die Kosten ganz anders dar... dann kommt man nämlich erst in eine Amortisierung von 2,5,10,15 Jahre... und im hinteren Bereich will man sich das natürlich eher nicht antun, auch hinsichtlich der Verfolgbarkeit bei defekten.


jolantha schrieb:


> ...da habe ich einen Durchmesser von 8 cm. Ich war heute im Baumarkt und hab mal alles angesehen, die sind alle kleiner, und die, die mir gefallen haben ( dreieckige Form, passt auch nicht  ) , kosten im Dreierpack 64,-€ . Also laß ich das erst mal !!


Da muss man wohl etwas genauer hinschauen... 8cm klingt mir schon als ungewöhnliches Maß.... welche Leuchtmittel kommen darin zum Einsatz? und wie Sind die Halterungen beschaffen?
Das ist so ähnlich wie beim Teich.... Bilder helfen mitunter auch 


RKurzhals schrieb:


> ...Lichtspektrum! .... nur drei! Lichtwellenlängen


Da hast Du volkommen Recht... das sieht man auch auf meinen Fotos... das Licht ist einfach "anders".
Und wenn man sich mit der Farbtemperatur nicht anfreunden kann, dann geht es einfach nicht.
Kommt halt auch immer auf den Verwendungszweck an.
Bringt ja nichts, wenn man sich bei LED-Licht "super aufstyled" und dann "vor Ort" aussieht, als wenn man in den Farbkasten gefallen ist.
Ist so ähnlich wie die Werbebeleuchtung in Supermärkten und Kaufhäusern... da sieht etwas mitunter richtig gut aus... betrachtet man es bei Tageslicht oder im heimischen Bereich, dann sieht es langweilig und öde aus.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo, Andreas
Wahnsinn was Du Dir für eine Arbeit gemacht hast, meine Lampen sind normale, runde Einbaustrahler, mit 20 Watt Halogenleuchten. Hab nur ein bißchen flüchtig gemessen, der Durchmesser des Ausschnitts liegt zwischen 7 + 8 cm.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Nochmal auf dem alten Kühlschrank rumhacken. 



> ... mit einem Verbrauch (lt. Messgerät) von ca, 1800 kwh pro Jahr.


Wie hast du das gemessen?
Was hat er für eine Leistungsaufnahme (steht auf dem Typschild)? Das ist viel aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Messgerät dazwischen gehängt und gemessen, ich weiss das die nicht super genau sind, aber ich hab drei Monate gemessen und dann mal 4 genommen. 

Es ist ein sk510-062 und auf dem Typenschild stehen folgende Daten 
Aufnahme 879 Watt 
Aufnahme bei Defrost 480 Watt 
Zubehör 479 Watt 
Heizleistung 36 Watt 

Erschwerend hinzu kommt vermutlich das der Kühschrank von zwei 20 Watt Birnen beleuchtet  wird und natuerlich bei so alten Dingern die Dichtung nicht mehr so das Ware ist. 

Warum ein Kühlschrank ne heizleistung braucht ? ... ich könnt mir vorstellen für den Eiswürfelbereiter ? Aber keine Ahnung genau. Mir ist der Inhalt immer wichtiger  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

hi Wuzzel,

wenn dein lieblingsschrank  schon 15 jahre alt ist solltest du ihn gegen einen neuen austauschen, der hat sich dann bestimmt schon nach 3-4 jahren alleine duch weniger verbrauch bezahlt gemacht.

das haben wir auch bei uns letztes jahr gemacht - und in den neuen passt sogar mehr rein


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Ja, die neuen haben sicher LED Innenraumbeleuchtung, dann passt der Kühlschrank besser zum Thema. 
Sehen die Speisen denn bei LED Licht auch so lecker aus ? 

Aber die Anschaffung ist baldmöglichst geplant... inkl. Lieferung und Mitnahme altgerät. ich hoffe die kommen zu viert  der alte ist höllenschwer. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Moin,

@Wolf
Sach mal wohnt jemand in deinem Kühlschrank?  Meine Schwimu verbraucht im Jahr etwa 1100KWh insgesammt. 

Bezüglich LED Beleuchtung im Kühlschrank - die sollte im Fleischfach dann aber leicht rosa leuchten ...


----------



## laolamia (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Meine Schwimu verbraucht im Jahr etwa 1100KWh insgesammt.



ist das noch artgerecht???
achso ist ja die schwiegermutter  und wech


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Man könnte drin wohnen. 
Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ein etwas älteres Bild um zu zeigen , wie das ohne LED Beleuchtung aussieht. 
Bald ist aus mit dem kultigen Teil. 
Sollte einer Interesse haben. PN an mich. 

   

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi Wuzzel,
großer Kühlschrank ist ja generell nicht schlecht... aber bei 2 Personen und nur als 2. Kühli?

Der wäre mir (so toll diese riesen Teile sein mögen) schon lange rausgeflogen...

Wenn ich mir trotzdem angucke, was da drin ist... einiges muss nicht dauerhaft gekühlt werden
Wenn Du einen nicht zu warmen Keller hast, dann kann z.B. die ganze Schnaps-Legion auswandern.... und wenn man (langfristig) weiss, dass man Besuch bekommt, dann kann man ja nach bedarf einstellen, ausser das Zeug ist bei Dir im Dauergebrauch 
(Kurzfristige müssen dann halt mit "Kellerkalt" leben... oder halt draussen lagern im Winter  )

Vielleicht sollte man Thread in "Energiesparen im Haushalt mit Schwerpunkt Beleuchtung" umbenennen


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Eigentlich leben wir ja nur noch vom Energiesparen, wir haben Ausschalter für alles Standbybetriebe, selbstregulierende Thermostatventile, Zeitschaltuhren für Umwälzpumpen, Filteranlagen und Uvc-Lampen etc.
Als ich neulich im Schlafzimmer das Licht ausmachte, sagte mein Mann: " Strom sparen  oder keine Lust ?? " :schizo ups


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



jolantha schrieb:


> Als ich neulich im Schlafzimmer das Licht ausmachte, sagte mein Mann: " Strom sparen  oder keine Lust ?? " :schizo ups


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Der war echt gut, Anne!


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi

bei all' der Diskussion - Lichtfarbe, Helligkeit und Kosten - vermisse ich noch ein wichtiges Detail: das Lichtspektrum! Da die "weißen" LED's nur drei! Lichtwellenlängen "senden", ist das Licht nur "pseudoweiß". Für einen Scheinwerfer zur Nachtfahrt, eine Beleuchtung zur Orientierung etc. würde ich das gern akzeptieren - aber wie ist es mit dauerhafter Raumbeleuchtung, Spiegelbeleuchtung etc.? Da sind nicht nur Energiesparlampen ein "no go" (die auch nur ein Teilspektrum haben, und unerklärlicherweise mit Vielfachen und Bruchteilen von 50 Hz flackern), sondern wohl leider auch LED's. Ärgerlicherweise wären das aber die Lampen, wo ich am meisten Strom sparen würde.... 

Außer dem Sonnenlicht hat keine Lampe ein kontinuierliches Spektrum. Was heißt Pesudoweiß? Es genügt schon zwei Komplementärfarben additiv zu mischen und man hat weiß. Alle Glühbirnen und Röhren haben , je nach Verwendungszweck bestimmte Bereiche des Spektrums betont, während sie in anderen Bereichen fast kein Licht aussenden. LED´s haben aber den Vorteil, dass sie weder Infrarot- noch Ultraviolettstrahlung aussenden und deswegen auch Tapeten, Möbel, Bilder, Stoffe weniger verbleichen lassen ( den Haupanteil daran hat aber die ins Zimmer strahlende Sonne).Meine Erfahrungen mit den billigen LED Lampen ( Chinaprodukte, bis 80 Einzel LED´s und bis ca 4,5 Watt , ca 3.5 €/Stück) sind schlecht. Von der ersten Zehnerpackung existiert nach einem viertel Jahr nur noch eine, und wenn ich eine auswechselte, weil sie gar nicht mehr leuchtete, sah ich, dass die neuen viel heller waren als die alten, noch funktionierenden. Also von der Sorte: Hände weg!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*



			
				Limnos;319458...das Lichtspektrum! ...[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> klar...das Lichtspektrum ist wichtig... nicht umsonst wird es so intensiv in der Werbebranche und natürlich auch im Supermarkt um die Ecke eingesetzt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Limnos (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hi 

Ob ein Spektrum "gut" ist hängt davon ab, was man damit erreichen will. Will man Pflanzen damit gut wachsen lassen, oder will man im Zimmer eine "warme, anheimelnde" Atmosphäre erzeugen, oder soll das Licht Korallen in einem Aquarium gut wachsen lassen. Oder will man Farben ohne Verfälschungen wiedererkennen oder vergleichen. Es ist nur das Sonnenlicht, das - im Tagesverlauf unterschiedlich - alle diese Forderungen erfüllt.
Aber LED´s mögen zwar jede nur eine Wellenlänge aussenden, aber durch die Kombination verschiedenener LED´s kann man auch heute schon viele Lichtwünsche erfüllen. Und nur die Nachfrage wird es mit sich bringen, dass man mit LED´s die gleiche Vielfalt erzeugen kann, wie heute mit Leuchststoffröhren. Ein Manko ist bisher, dass, je leistungsfähiger eine LED ist, sie auch umso aufwändiger - und teurer - gekühlt werden muss, soll sie wirklich die lange Lebensdauer erreichen, zu der sie fähig ist. Aber auch hier werden, wie bei Sparleuchten, die Preise noch stark sinken. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Wolfgang,
glaubst Du wirklich, dass ich solch' eine Entscheidung beim Kauf eines Beleuchtungskörpers selber treffen kann?
Ist die "Arbeitsgemeinschaft gutes Licht" eine hoffnungslose Versammlung Ewiggestriger?
Schau' mal in den Baumarkt, selbst in die Lampen mit 40W max. würde ich mich nicht mehr trauen, eine Glühlampe entsprechender Leistung einzuschrauben.
Der Fortschritt erfordert auch Umdenken in anderer Beziehung... .


----------



## Limnos (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Rolf

Ich weiß nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst. Da ich die "AG gutes Licht" nicht kenne, kann ich sie auch nicht als Ewiggestrige bezeichnet haben. Ich bin für jede Neuerung aufgeschlossen: Dass Sparlampen teilweise länger brauchen bis sie volle Helligkeit haben oder dass sie Quecksilber enthalten, ist für mich kein Grund sie abzulehnen. Und von LED´s hoffe ich, dass sie bald besser und noch sparsamer als Sparlampen sein werden. 
Und was das Spektrum anbelangt: seine Rolle wird überbewertet. Es sind auch nicht bei allen Pflanzen die gleichen Teile des Spektrums, die absorbiert werden, sonst müssten alle Pflanzen den gleichen Grünton haben.
Ich bin seit fast 60 Jahren Aquarianer und habe alles, was Beleuchtung betrifft, mitgekriegt. Der Nutzen von teuren Spezialröhren für den Pflanzenwuchs ist nur geringfügig höher (Ausnahme Meerwasser), da auch alle anderen Parameter optimiert werden müssten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: LED Lampen vs Glühbirne/Sparlampe*

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die Antwort, mein Beitrag ging nicht gegen Dich...
Die "AG gutes Licht" ist wohl die "Fördergemeinschaft Gutes Licht" http://www.licht.de. 
Meine Sorgen waren eher gegen die Konstrukteure der Lampen gerichtet. Habe ich mich früher über überhitzende Leuchten geärgert, und das Problem durch Einsatz "kleinerer" Glühlampen oder Energiesparlampen gelöst, so haben wir aktell das Zeitalter der "Baustofffreiheit". :evil
Jeder billige, leicht verformbare Baustoff ist recht, Lichtdurchlässigkeit kaum noch ein Thema (ich habe eine LED-Leuchte, die ohne ihren "Milchglasplastikschirm" fast dreimal so hell strahlt!). Die zusätzliche Wärmeentwicklung in der Leuchte war wohl nicht Sorge des Konstrukteurs (die Außentemperatur der LED-Leuchte ist bei gut 40°C). Leider spricht der wohl eher nicht meine Sprache... (ich wollte es halt nicht zu teuer haben).
Im Zeitalter der Glühlampen gab es ab 60W Anschlussleistung halt nur Keramikfassungen, Glasabdeckungen etc. - warum nicht weiter bei den Energiesparlampen / LED-Leuchten? Egal ob ich ins Möbelhaus oder in den Baumarkt gehe, das ist vorbei. Jeder elektrische Fehler, der nicht zur Unterbrechung des Stromkreises führt, ist jetzt eine potentielle Brandquelle mehr im Haushalt - und diese (zugegebenermaßen wohl nicht beabsichtigte) "Nebenreaktion" finde ich ausgesprochen doof.


----------

